# New from Long Island



## Wolves1 (Nov 1, 2018)

Still trying to learn the page. Been smoking ribs for years on a Weber charcoal bbq got my first smoker Oklahoma joe highland. I want to smoke two 12 pound whole turkeys and ribs for thanksgiving need advice never did a turkey before was thinking 300 to 325 temp for the turkey but in the past the ribs I smoke at 200 to 225. Should I just do the ribs in the Weber and the turkeys in the smoker? Sorry if this is not the place to ask these questions if this is not the  appropriate place.


----------



## kruizer (Nov 1, 2018)

Welcome to SMF from Minnesota. I would advise to not do a first smoke for a holiday. Smoke one i_n advance and see how it comes out first. I smoked a 25 pounder for Thanksgiving and it turned not so good and I was pretty embarrassed. It was my first smoke._


----------



## gmc2003 (Nov 1, 2018)

That would work. Have your tried smoking a whole chicken on the OKJ? If not I would go that route first and see how it goes. It's much better to have something go wrong on a non-holiday dish.

Oh yeah welcome to the site. Glad to have ya.

Chris


----------



## SmokinAl (Nov 1, 2018)

If you spatchcock the turkey it will get done much quicker, but I would just cut it up & serve it without the skin. Then you can get the ribs done about the same time as the turkey at 225.
Al


----------



## Wolves1 (Nov 1, 2018)

The kids like the idea of carving a turkey and taking pieces as I carve. I’m going to try a chicken this weekend. Im most likely going to cook the turkey at 300 to 325 figure it would have a light smoky taste at that temp using royal oak lumps and apple wood. Also going to brine higher salt content 1c per gallon of vegetable broth for 6-8 hours then let it dry for another 6-8 hours before smoking. Then I’ll do the ribs separate in my Weber like I normally do goes down well every year (the ribs)


----------



## Wolves1 (Nov 1, 2018)

I would appreciate any advice on the turkey or should I request that on a different page.


----------



## gmc2003 (Nov 1, 2018)

Wolves1 said:


> I would appreciate any advice on the turkey or should I request that on a different page.



Keep it on the same page. Here's one I did on the WSM. It may give you some ideas:

https://www.smokingmeatforums.com/threads/1st-try-at-a-smoked-turkey.274867/

Chris


----------



## Wolves1 (Nov 1, 2018)

Thank you everyone


----------



## SmokinLogs (Nov 4, 2018)

Welcome to SMF from Indiana, hope the smoked turkey comes out great!


----------



## JohnEllet (Dec 14, 2018)

Hello Guys!
I am also from Long Island area.


----------

